# Tribos do mundo



## belem (29 Jul 2020 às 22:10)

Ainu

https://www.scmp.com/news/asia/east...ise-indigenous-ainu-people-first-time-protect





































Foto de um lider Ainu:

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:"Ainu_leader."_Department_of_Anthropology,_Japanese_exhibit,_1904_World's_Fair.jpg


Ainu (com forte influência das gentes  pré-históricas do Japão)..

Aparentemente, evoluíram separadamente.
Alguns autores dizem que evoluiram de um ramo Australoide boreal, outros dizem que são uma linhagem antiga do ramo Caucasóide e outros dizem que são antepassados dos Mongoloides (Paleo-Mongoloides).

Alguns são surpreendentemente semelhantes às gentes Caucasóides (Europa (sobretudo do Sul) Norte de África, Médio Oriente),  outros são algo semelhantes aos aborigenes da Austrália (mas com pele mais clara).
Aparentemente partilham antepassados comuns com o ramo Caucasóide, Mongoloide e Australoide (mas a separação deu-se há dezenas de milhares de anos).
O governo japonês incentivou a miscigenação, levando a que a maioria dos Ainu, dos dias de hoje, tenha forte influência do ramo Mongoloide
Em 2019, as notícias sugerem que o governo japonês, finalmente os aceitou como gentes indÍgenas do Japão.


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2021 às 18:45)




----------



## belem (23 Jan 2021 às 19:02)

O povo das Ilhas Andaman (segundo alguns estudos genéticos, vivem isolados nestas ilhas desde há pelo menos 26.000 anos).:




Terão deixado África há dezenas de milhares de anos. Apesar das semelhanças superficiais (como a côr da pele e textura do cabelo) com a variedade Negróide de África, análises aos seus traços cranio faciais, indicam que estão muito mais perto das populações Pacifico-Asiáticas (e na verdade, são uns dos povos mais distantes dos Negros de África, neste aspeto).


Esta tribo (Sentinelese) deriva deste grupo e insiste em viver isolada:

https://www.survivalinternational.org/tribes/sentinelese


Mulheres:





















Homens:

















Homem e mulher:


----------

